

Ask HN: Which is the safest OS? - xkarga00

After Assange mentioned that Debian is owned by NSA, i started worrying that there is none. Whats your thoughts on it?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;igurublog.wordpress.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;04&#x2F;08&#x2F;julian-assange-debian-is-owned-by-the-nsa&#x2F;
======
payapp
I agree, there is no such thing as 'safest OS' however it also depends on who
are you trying to save from? Government? forget it. Viruses and malwares (non
gov stuff) then MacOS is still better than others. This is a lengthy
discussion though.

